# Can This Quiz Guess Your Level Of Education?



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
Can We Guess Your Level Of Education?


Try it and see how you do. 

Mine said this:



PhD







"*You are on top!!*

You enjoy academic settings, as they fit your balanced, self-aware personality. You are engaged in the entire scholarly experience, and always seek opportunities to enhance learning. You are hardworking, and won’t let any challenge stop you from achieving the best grades possible. Good for you, Professor!!"

Let the comments from liberals begin.....lol.

The temptation to google your answers is great....BUT DON'T CHEAT DEMOCRATS!!! The quiz is pretty simple, but I know some people will find it difficult.​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

b


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 25, 2016)

PhD here. Very wrong lol
Questions were really easy though.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 25, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
> Can We Guess Your Level Of Education?
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing.  It's very easy.  I wuz looking for a Level Two.


----------



## Arianrhod (Apr 25, 2016)

They misspelled "Pearl Harbor."


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 25, 2016)

Third Grade. Hmmm.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2016)

PhD

You are on top!!

You enjoy academic settings, as they fit your balanced, self-aware personality. You are engaged in the entire scholarly experience, and always seek opportunities to enhance learning. You are hardworking, and won’t let any challenge stop you from achieving the best grades possible. Good for you, Professor!!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 25, 2016)

I didn't take the test, but my guess is EVERYONE gets a Ph.D.  What are they selling?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> I didn't take the test, but my guess is EVERYONE gets a Ph.D.  What are they selling?


Ph.D.s

and 

D.G.S.s


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> I didn't take the test, but my guess is EVERYONE gets a Ph.D.  What are they selling?


Take it.....


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 25, 2016)

PhD.

Same.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> PhD here. Very wrong lol
> Questions were really easy though.


I think what this means is either the test is too easy for us or we have some really dumb people in this country.


----------



## Intolerant (Apr 25, 2016)

PhD  You enjoy drinking beer riding Harleys. Helping others who want to help themselves. A all around nice guy.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 25, 2016)

Call me Dr. Clean.

The questions were simple, common knowledge.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 25, 2016)

What you need to get a Ph.D. isn't amazing intelligence; it's amazing tolerance for dusty usty academic bs for years and years and years and years.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> What you need to get a Ph.D. isn't amazing intelligence; it's amazing tolerance for dusty usty academic bs for years and years and years and years.


And about $250k.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey - I got a participation award!!


----------



## williepete (Apr 25, 2016)

PhD.

If that represents the intelligence level of a PhD these days, I'd say the ole parchment has been watered down a bit.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2016)

I got a PhD.

The questions on Jeopardy! in the afternoon are harder than the questions on this survey.


----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)

PhD - it was too weasy


----------



## Pogo (Apr 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> I didn't take the test, but my guess is EVERYONE gets a Ph.D.  What are they selling?



I went back and deliberately answered every question wrong to test that theory.  Gave me a "high school dropout" rating.

Now _that_'s talent.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 25, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
> Can We Guess Your Level Of Education?
> 
> 
> ...



It also claimed I have a PHD, so it is just not flawed but retarded or just too easy...


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
> ...


I think it's clear that most people on message boards are usually of above average intelligence. 
The thing is, most of the people on "Waters World" would fail.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

I took the I.Q. test at this webpage and I got a 181.......so....I think this is for stupid people. Can We Guess Your IQ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

I also took this one.....it's a memory test. How Good Is Your Memory?

I got them all right..


Yep......definitely for the retarded.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> I think what this means is either the test is too easy for us


It was very easy, better test is this:
Can We Guess Your IQ?

* Can We Guess Your IQ? *

IQ: 181 (WOW!!)




istock
You are a genius! Your IQ range is 170 - 185!!!

Only 0.1% of the population get this score.

You have a passion for perfection, you like to challenge yourself, and you appreciate diversity. You are committed to personal aesthetics, excel in finding problems and solutions, and have a driving force to create. You have boundless imagination and an open mind. In simple words: You Are Simply A Genius!

Famous people who got similar scores are such geniuses as Quentin Tarantino and James Woods.


----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)

I got the same and it's BS!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2016)

longknife said:


> I got the same and it's BS!


Me too.....I think the tests are easy cuz the answers are right there......all you have to do is pick the correct one.


----------



## PK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
> Can We Guess Your Level Of Education?
> Try it and see how you do.


---
I did not get a PhD, but i got College graduate. That explains why I'm not a Democrat!
.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 26, 2016)

PK1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
> ...



You're right.  You got a College graduate.  It explains why you're not a Democrat.
It also explains quite a bit about how you try to present yourself.

If you're that good, why do you have to tell everyone how great you are?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

PhD here too.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2016)

PhD


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 26, 2016)

Ego booster.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm a PhD.    I'm going to ask for a raise!


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 26, 2016)

Ooohhh! Did the I. Q., too. Ego now knows no bounds!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2016)

PK1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
> ...


Well, if you didn't get PhD, you suck.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Maybe he learned it from you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 26, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
> Can We Guess Your Level Of Education?
> 
> 
> ...




*P*iled *H*igher *D*eeper


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 26, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> They misspelled "Pearl Harbor."



And I answered no because of it. and still a PHD

Test is UNSAT

-Geaux


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2016)

there4eyeM said:


> Ooohhh! Did the I. Q., too. Ego now knows no bounds!


I've been taking a bunch of the other quizzes.....and I found out that the super hero I most closely resemble is Batman.

Superman is a fag.


Alex. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't take the test, but my guess is EVERYONE gets a Ph.D.  What are they selling?
> ...


That's a very impressive piece of paper. 

I want one.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Ooohhh! Did the I. Q., too. Ego now knows no bounds!
> ...



Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Thanks.....I owe it all to my mother and father......and my ability to bullshit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 26, 2016)

That was pathetically easy.


----------



## PK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


---
Looks like my sarcasm went over your head.
BTW, without sarcasm, a Pew study indicated that the more educated people are most likely to be politically Independent.
.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> That was pathetically easy.



Hey you!  It said I'm a PhD and very, very smart!  That test is right on!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > That was pathetically easy.
> ...



  I think Ima gonna open a brain surgery store.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 26, 2016)

PhD?



Wonder if they'll send me a diploma...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Tell ya what, let's go into business together.......................You do brain surgery in the back rooms, and I'll sell salads out front.

We could call it "Brain Salad Surgery".


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

This is the one I didn't do well on.

I only got a Master's.


----------



## Pop23 (May 6, 2016)

Took the test, got an odd return though

"You are sooooo friggen hawt and we all want to have your children"


WTF


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Took the test, got an odd return though
> 
> "You are sooooo friggen hawt and we all want to have your children"
> 
> ...



That's why internet tests are not accurate.


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

I actually only have a Bachelor's

I'm an underachiever.   I want to be smart but keep it to myself


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I actually only have a Bachelor's
> 
> I'm an underachiever.   I want to be smart but keep it to myself



A Bachelors in what?


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Yikes, what with the new avi?


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I actually only have a Bachelor's
> ...



Human Resources (at the time, in the dinosaur ages, it was called Personnel Management and Labor Relations)


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yikes, what with the new avi?



I'm not working anymore more - pink slip - plus pretty sexy no?


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes, what with the new avi?
> ...



Pinterest?


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I don't have any degrees.  I am a certified medical assistant though!    I was working towards an Associates degree in Business/Computer applications but that was soooo boring.


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



no - Google Images.... I would not put myself out there like that (yet) ....


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 6, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> I took this quiz to see if it could guess my level of education........
> Can We Guess Your Level Of Education?
> 
> 
> ...





*P H D*
R A R
E R U
T D G
T.....S
Y


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I'm a member at Pinterest, and they have that same nightie in lingerie, so that is where it originated.


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's super cute/hot. I may actually have to get one - see if it looks any good...


----------

